# Help! Hurt rat!



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I just added a new rat that i had rescued and everything was going GREAT but after 3 hours of being in the same cage there was a fight and one of my older ratties has been injured! 







What do I do??
I don't have another cage for the dumbo  my older ratties brother had been very good and is even trying to take Care of his brother. I need advice... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

They had even been playing very good and everything.. Idk what went wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Also I've heard ppl talk about their ratties making some noise when they are on them or something? Brain (my injured baby) is sitting on my shoulder making a noise that almost sounds like teeth grinding.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

He doesn't seem to be in much pain. He seems very happy on mama's shoulder. Even giving me kisses. 

But I'm afraid he might never get along with Frodo (the dumbo)  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If he's teeth grinding (probably bruxing or boggling) He's fine probably.

It may look bad but it looks fine, I wouldn't worry too much. Keep an eye on them, it should heal.

Now in the mean time I would try to find a cheap cat carrier on craigslist Or make a bin cage in case any thing More serious happens and they truly need to be separated, oh and for a travel cage.

Speaking of which were they just introduced today?


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay. I really hope he's okay. Im almost in tears.

Yeah they were introduced today. I kept Frodo on the outside for a while to let them look at each other and they seemed fine. I finally set him inside and they all sniffed each other and even played a little. I have no money to buy a cage but I have a big cage coming in the mail soon. I have this little hermit cage thing that I may have to put him in over night probably. Idk.. I'll figure something out for while I'm sleeping.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm trying very hard to get them to get along. I'm trying a new approach.. I've got them both crawling on me.. Trying to let brain know I still love him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, you didn't go through the recommended introduction steps - which might be why they got in a fight. Definitely separate them until you can introduce them properly to avoid any further injuries.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

There are steps to take when doing intros. You cannot just shove one rat in the same cage. Please follow the instructions....


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes I know. I have no cage though. Frodo was kind of unexpectedly thrown at me by a friend. Man they do so good free range together!! Guess I'll just have to separate them cage wise, I'll figure out another temp cage for Frodo, and ill do free range (or maybe the bath tub suggestion) n get them used to each other that way. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

K no need to be rude to me.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you raturday. I've read through the steps and I do realize they get along great free range. So I'll take it slow and I truly believe they will do good in time. Thanks for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

RatzRUs I did not realize there was steps.. I'm new at this. I love my babies and I'll do whatever it takes to insure they are safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry didn't mean to come off as rude. I'm just tired sorry again.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Is okay, I'm tired too and feel horrible that my baby is hurt  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I know they had that little argument but I've been sitting here next to the cage with the top open just in case so I can jump up real quick!  

My new little baby Frodo was cleaning zombie. It was too cute. They even cuddle together  So I know those 2 get along GREAT!!! But I'm still concerned about brain.. But I think he will be okay in time. I am still going to separate them over night of course so no worries there.








Zombie and Frodo cuddling







Z & F Drinking water together 






Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Zombie taking care of his brother brain  rats are so amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Brain is letting Frodo clean him!!!
Improvement!!!
Yay!!!!
Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited.

(I'm still separating them over night no matter what... I don't want any arguments while in asleep!)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Last post for the night. Things r going good. I think brain is starting to like Frodo. He goes over and sticks his head under his wanting to be cleaned. So cute  








Brain and Frodo sleeping together!

Night all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

Makes me shiver. In Mice, I've had very very bad injuries.
There was a mouse I got named Miracle, who died in my hands because i listened to my mother's advice when she told me to just "toss the other mouse in there, they'll be fine."
her tail was in pieces.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  I feel horrible about brain.. But luckily he is doing very well and being well taken care of by his brother. And even Frodo is interested in taking care of him 

Surprisingly... all 3 of my ratties are cuddled up at the moment sleeping lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Glad to hear they are getting along better! Keep taking it slowly and keep us updated.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You were very very lucky...introductions like this are not the norm with adult males, they could've had much more serious injuries that would need a vet. Do you have a vet? If you are new to all this, maybe ask questions first before doing things like this?


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

They are fine, getting along great actually. I know I'm lucky.. Sorry. No I don't have a vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

They are all cuddled up sleeping again lol. It's so cute to watch my babies take care of each other!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

UPDATE...








Dark pic but it's brain and Frodo cuddling!! 

They are doing great! 

Brains cut looks good. I've washed it Good and taking care of him 

Everything is going just perfect!

Thanks for all your help.

I know I did things wrong an I'm sorry but at least it all worked out in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Last update for now. 

Still doing great! All the boys are gettin along. I realized what was wrong.. The house I made for them is big but not big enough for all 3 of them to comfortably sleep in together. The only time there was an argument is when I put it back in. I had taken it out so they couldn't have any hidden arguments and when they were doing great I had stuck it back in and they didn't seem to get along inside of it.. So I flipped it upside down and put a blanket in it and they are good like that. When I get their new cage I plan on making a bigger house for them 








Brain and Frodo  

Brains cut is already looking better, it's not wide open like it was. His brothers have been taking great care of him.

I am one happy mama 

Thank you so much for the advice everyone, I guess I got lucky and they have accepted their new little ratty friend. I don't plan on getting anymore rats so I won't have to worry about this ever happening again. I'm sorry I didn't follow the steps, I didn't know  I'm just so glad that everything is turning out great in the end!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

For the record, bruxing doesn't always mean a rat is okay. They do it to comfort themselves when they're stressed or in pain, as well, because it's like forcing yourself to smile. It makes them feel better and eases their anxiety.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.
He's doing good though.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

**Final update**

Brains cut is healing VERY well  

Also...








Brain and Frodo are doing great







They love to cuddle. 

Zombie also likes him too I just haven't been able to snap a picture of those 2 yet!

Thanks again everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up hun. I understand not being able to do proper introductions and you did the best you could. At least you didn't just throw them together without even trying to introduce them somehow. 
It looks worse then it is probably. I would clean it out and keep him seperated for the rest of the day. Try to do an introduction in the bath tub tomorrow and get yourself a bin and make a temp. home for the little guy.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh they are doing great now.. Super cuddle buddies. Never even had to separate them that first night. I sat by their cage till my boyfriend got home at 3am an then he stays up all night so he kept an eye on them while he played his video games lol. (he works late nights)

Read my last comment  
I posted some pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

YES!! I finally got a picture of ALL 3 of my boys!!! Love these guys! 

Zombie - Albino
Brain - Albino with marking on nose
Frodo - our new lil Dumbo!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

yay, that is awesome


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

mistymornings18 said:


> yay, that is awesome


Very awesome! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

